# Safety switches - brake/clutch



## rickjohnston4 (Aug 17, 2015)

Model 917.270821 19.5 Hp Green Chassis
To replace the switch does the mower deck have to come off? The owner manuals shows this a 10 "easy" steps. A video for the switch replacement on a newer tractor showed the deck coming off but it was much easier than my manual describes. thank rick


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi rickjohnston4,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If your manual's procedure does not include pulling the deck, normally they go the most expedient route to make the repair. However, if you feel that pulling the deck gives you a major advantage, go for it.


----------



## rickjohnston4 (Aug 17, 2015)

All I have is the owner's manual. There are no specifics about what to do.


----------

